# For Sale Record CL2 variable speed



## acewoodturner (23 Jul 2010)

I have a little used lathe for sale. I have had it for a few years now but it has always been kept in a centrally heated workshop so there is no rust on it at all. I converted it to variable speed long before Record thought about it and I think it is a very good conversion. It now has a more powerful motor than the original CL2 and the rpm go from 0 to 4800 approx with full torque. Not only that it also has a remote control and a reverse switch! It comes with a bowl turning arm and the curved bracket.
As you can tell from the photos it has been brought out of the storage area of my workshop so I havent bolted it down again, but it can be seen to be working.
I am looking for £400 for it which is only £50 more than the conversion cost. The bench isnt included in the sale as I still need it and I dont think we could get it out the door anyway. I am in Glenrothes in Fife and would be happy to deliver it within a reasonable radius. Its possibly too heavy to post but could be put on a pallett for pick up by courier at buyer's expense naturally.

Mike













[/img]


----------



## Wildman (27 Feb 2012)

ah just found the other listing with the price. pity but beyond my budget, good luck with the sale though.


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Feb 2012)

Sorry Mike, not a buyer, but just to say that I have a CL1 that I have put a 3ø variable speed motor kit on and it really does make such a difference. 

Like a new machine and at £400 yours is a bargain..

Just as a matter of interest, does anyone know what the difference is between the CL1 & 2?


----------



## jumps (27 Feb 2012)

Jonzjob":2wq8gk59 said:


> Just as a matter of interest, does anyone know what the difference is between the CL1 & 2?



I think it's mainly the headstock, and therefore probably the bearing as well.

I am however only basing this on occassional use of a fellow forum CL1 and specs/pics of a CL2. The latter seems to share the casing with the CL3/CL4 but only has a 3 speed pulley arrangement and lower spec motor. I didn't think the CL1 had a swivel headstock either, but then again the model may well have changed over the years.

Still don't understand where the CL5 fitted either!


----------



## CHJ (27 Feb 2012)

Better take another look at the OP Post Date Folks.


----------



## jumps (27 Feb 2012)

CHJ":1jxkrli1 said:


> Better take another look at the OP Post Date Folks.



#-o #-o #-o


----------



## acewoodturner (27 Feb 2012)

Its still for sale

Mike


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Feb 2012)

Oppppppps !!   

As it had just come up at the top I didn't look at dates? Still a bargain for someone if it's still up for grabs??

My CL1 is about 15 years old and had a twisty head when I got it. I also have the same bowl turning extention as has the OPs


----------



## Craig Smith (26 Nov 2020)

acewoodturner said:


> I have a little used lathe for sale. I have had it for a few years now but it has always been kept in a centrally heated workshop so there is no rust on it at all. I converted it to variable speed long before Record thought about it and I think it is a very good conversion. It now has a more powerful motor than the original CL2 and the rpm go from 0 to 4800 approx with full torque. Not only that it also has a remote control and a reverse switch! It comes with a bowl turning arm and the curved bracket.
> As you can tell from the photos it has been brought out of the storage area of my workshop so I havent bolted it down again, but it can be seen to be working.
> I am looking for £400 for it which is only £50 more than the conversion cost. The bench isnt included in the sale as I still need it and I dont think we could get it out the door anyway. I am in Glenrothes in Fife and would be happy to deliver it within a reasonable radius. Its possibly too heavy to post but could be put on a pallett for pick up by courier at buyer's expense naturally.
> 
> Mike



Hi there is this still available ?


----------



## Doug B (26 Nov 2020)

I don’t know for sure @Craig Smith but I’d guess not as the thread is 10 years old.


----------



## Craig Smith (26 Nov 2020)

Oh lol didnt notice any dates lol


----------

